# This Is The Way To Wash The Outback, Wash The Outback,



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Part of any decent maintenance plan is to periodically clean the Outback. In this case, I asked some of the neighborhood kids (my two are in there also) if they wanted to help. Then, I provided plenty of washing equipment and let them go to it!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, I need to live in that community. We are the only ones under 50 here? No real true neighborhood kids.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have one word to describe why I can't get that done - teenagers.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We feel that if you used it, you need to do your part to clean it! Training them young is key.







Yeah, we still get the moaning and complaining, but it get's done....eventually.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like you need some _taller _camper washers! At least the lower 6 foot is washed!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I have one word to describe why I can't get that done - teenagers.


So so true! Same here.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1 more word why I *cant *get it done - toddlers. 
I was using a broom to clean off the slides after it was sitting in the driveway for a few days. i turned around and my 3 yo was approaching armed with a metal garden rake up in the air.







willing to help, i might add, just had the wrong tool.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Herb, can I borrow them. You just need to put them on the plane, we'll provide all the tools - oh yeah, and the milk & cookies too!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Looks like you need some _taller _camper washers! At least the lower 6 foot is washed!


When they're done with the bottom you hang them from the top.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Only the milk & cookies the the kids in my neighborhood when they done washing, would have there hands out for money than I would be out of a good snack and the cash

willie


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a real Tom Sawyer/Huck Finn moment.
Can you get them to pay you for it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We got lots of kids around here, thanks for the idea!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I have one word to describe why I can't get that done - teenagers.


X2

I can get my teenager to wash with a lot of complaining but can't get the other neighbor teenagers to help. Herb more power to ya.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

They're all good kids in my cul-de-sac. We are fortunate to have great neighbors as well. Once the weather cools down, the court is usually packed with kids shooting hoops, throwing a frisbee, riding bikes, roller blading, etc. Good times. It's the way it should be in all neighborhoods.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> 1 more word why I *cant *get it done - toddlers.
> I was using a broom to clean off the slides after it was sitting in the driveway for a few days. i turned around and my 3 yo was approaching armed with a metal garden rake up in the air.
> 
> 
> ...


My three year old helped me wash the truck (with a stick







) before I knew what was happening, well the paint on the door doesn't look good, what can I say he was just trying to help.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> They're all good kids in my cul-de-sac. We are fortunate to have great neighbors as well. Once the weather cools down, the court is usually packed with kids shooting hoops, throwing a frisbee, riding bikes, roller blading, etc. Good times. It's the way it should be in all neighborhoods.


I agree Herb, We too live in a Cul-de-sac with great neighbors. A great place for our kids to grow up, no worry about traffic, plus you get a small front yard but huge back yard, room for a Pool, patio and lots of grass.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

My sons friends would help if I asked them to. They are good kids. My son was stacking some wood in the back yard for me a few days ago, and his friend came to see what he was doing, and decided to help. You can't beat that.

I don't really like living in a tight neighborhood, but when you have good neighbors, it helps.

Great job with enlisting the help.


----------

